# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Free Halo Reach Multi Threat Armor Codes!

## General Barcode

Hey Everyone Here Are some Free Halo Reach Codes For the Ingame Multi Threat armor, only available by Pre-ordering from Gamestop.

Enjoy

J9VB6-GPWGC-4CB9B-GCRFC-VJ943
JKQ7Y-VV67X-7FDC7-MB69F-JPCWT
CQPKT-HQ3PX-XXVTT-CH6JV-CCCWW
Q9PCC-XKMXR-BYXPK-R3GBK-Q2M2M
VV8FH-283KY-YBH6K-CFRPH-CCCW3
PPGYM-4FP2R-GWFKG-76V7T-VGW86
F9RCV-KRCGD-MB7DP-VBTDK-736J8
FW6TD-JG2GH-CMB7D-J78WB-X896M
BXKP8-872WX-72RW7-4KGXK-26B23
QY8YX-BQJDC-XQRFQ-V3B4C-J9J9G
PWKJQ-M7KQ4-QG979-2PH9Q-7YRP8
RQPTM-CQKYP-JQ3MC-B67D9-9M3TY
PYPPP-TQ9XH-7BMGT-YP9W9-CHKXM

I will put some more up later also

----------


## Blinnk

Only usable once?

----------


## Jkeeton04

Do you have anymore multi threat codes that haven't been used or are still valid if so can you please send me one

----------


## ABEAST

hey could you also send me one thanks

----------


## culdin

hey dude you have anymore?

----------

